# Haven't made a 'Tasmanian Devil ' for awhile.



## wombat (Jul 5, 2014)

As the title suggests, I haven't made this style for awhile. It's bit smaller then the others, designed to fit in the 'cup' or middle part of your palm. The pictures don't quite show the shape of the swell as much as I had hoped. The over all thickness is about 30 mm then curved and shaped to fit snugly in the palm.

Made from a 20 degree split frame of tough west Australian Karri, with a walnut, karri and maple swell.



 



 



 

Still trying to keep the ladies happy, a matching pendant from the left overs.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice Walter ! The pendant certainly adds to it


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 5, 2014)

Very slick! Those woods match real nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 6, 2014)

I love it!


----------

